# Malware starts using the mouse to hide itself



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Malware production is a lucrative industry for both the malware writers who sell their work and security companies who sell us, the end users, protection. In order for the malware writers to get paid they need to develop malware that evades detection by the security companies, and in order to do that theyve come up with some clever, yet quite simple techniques.

Security vendors have to analyze and detect millions of potential threats every year. In so doing they can regularly update the anti-malware software running on our machines and provide up-to-date protection. However, you cant analyze all potential threats by hand, so automated threat analysis systems are employed. These typically look at suspicious files in a virtual machine and test each one quickly to see if it poses a threat.

Read More


----------

